

Ask HN: Best intro to Photoshop - nicholjs

A few days ago I posted an Ask HN thread on independently learning design. The responses gave me enough direction to know the theoretical books, blogs, and sites to look through. And the commenters stressed that I need to pick up my own project. That's refreshing since I learned how to code in the same way.<p>I am starting to recreate designs that I like in Photoshop. Are there any tutorials, books, and/or blogs that I should be reading for a good introduction? I am starting as a complete beginner.<p>The thread I started a few days ago is here: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5198352
======
killerpopiller
hm, to me PS (unlike Illustrator) is in it's basic functions self explaining.
My advice is, don't dance around it, just dive into it and try things. Make a
collage, mix and rip.

Download psd and inspect them works as well.

If question occure google for that specific "quest".

~~~
nicholjs
Good idea with downloading the psd files.

